# Are red squirrels protected?



## Cascade (Jul 11, 2010)

I live outside the Grand Rapids city limits. Have red squrrels all over my yard, AND in my house walls at night. Would like to shoot them with my air pellet gun. But before, want to make sure it's legal. Issues seem to be 1) Are the squirrels protected and 2) can I shoot a bb/pellet gun in Cascade Township. Thank you in advance for any guidance folks.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 11, 2010)

It appears that red squirrels are classified as "small game" by the dnr, and open for taking 365 days/year. The website also indicates (if I am reading it correctly) that you do not need a license to take them on your own property (though the use of farmland in the definition is a bit confusing). Here's the link in case anyone else has a better understanding. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874-150447--,00.html


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Shoot em up! they are not even protected by a season. just have a valid hunting license and you can shoot all you want.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

You can shoot them on your own land without a license. Bang away.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Set rat traps in the attic with a big ole' smear of peanut butter. I had the same problem a while back. Then locate where they are coming in and caulk/repair the hole.


----------



## Anglers (Jun 24, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Set rat traps in the attic with a big ole' smear of peanut butter. I had the same problem a while back. Then locate where they are coming in and caulk/repair the hole.


 For sure on the traps.Once your for sure they are mostly gone seal the hole .But keep setting the traps just in case. Feel free to make all you see out back Brake Dance with your pellet gun out back ,Dave


----------



## Cascade (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys - great advice!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

And although small, they are very tasty!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Cascade said:


> *Are red squirrels protected?*....


*Not *when I have a 39 grain HP in my Ruger 10/22!!!

:evilsmile :lol:


----------

